# Paph. armeniacum var album



## eOrchids (Apr 8, 2011)

First time bloom.







Enjoy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2011)

You must be very pleased!


----------



## John M (Apr 8, 2011)

Wonderful! Congrats.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice fma. markii!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 8, 2011)

Is it true that markii is easier to bloom than regular armeniacum?


----------



## AquaGem (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 9, 2011)

Sooo nice!!!! (I am envious ) Jean


----------



## Paul (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice !!!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 9, 2011)

Good shape and colour.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 9, 2011)

Nicely shaped one.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool bloom. Tha middle petal looks like it is made of neon light. :clap:


----------



## Dido (Apr 9, 2011)

A nice one hope mine will flower next year too.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats a strange multi-floral! oke:
Nice, I have some things I might tempt you to trade it for! :evil:


----------



## Pete (Apr 10, 2011)

awesome! thanks for sharing. i hope if its big enough you selfed it!? we need more of this species


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 10, 2011)

Pete said:


> awesome! thanks for sharing. i hope if its big enough you selfed it!? we need more of this species



I do plan on selfing it but not now since it is a first time bloom. Next time around...


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice bloom!


----------

